
DreamPie: A MUCH better Python shell.. Just try it and see - jakobov
http://www.dreampie.org/
======
ktpsns
Basically a merger of IPython and IDLE. Unfortunately the last update is from
2012. In the meantime, the community moved on --- I feel that JupyterLab is
the most state of the art fancy notebook/shell concept available.

